
PHP desktop GUI framework with HTML5 Chrome/IE engine - Charlieee
https://code.google.com/p/phpdesktop/
======
thepacketrat
Is anyone actually using this?

~~~
Charlieee
About 40k downloads over the last year, 204 topics on the forum and 145 issues
in the tracker so far. So, there is some activity.

